# Dual SIM phones and roaming???



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2017)

I would like (in an ideal World) a dual SIM phone with reasonable camera (and low res video capture) which will allow me to receive calls from my Spanish number (whilst roaming), and my Portuguese number when in Portugal.

Pluses would be WiFi, Bluetooth and web browsing, or at minimum email.

I like the Nokia 220 as a very basic option, because of the long battery life and simplicity mostly. Downside seems there is no WiFi, and the camera is only 2MP even though the sensor looks respectable - it may be enough for what I want to do.

I'm looking at a travelling package with laptop as my main tool for everything, but phone as a camera/video capture and convenient way to check emails, and send photographs to clients. Uploading to web after editing would be done on my laptop.

*Critically, I want a dual SIM phone which will receive calls from an international number and a national number without having to switch from SIM to SIM. Is Nokia 220 going to work? Or, does anybody have a better suggestion?*

Thank you U75 people. Cash to spend on Monday. I'll wait for advices until then. Nokia 220 is a bargain at less than €40 with €10 credit, but is it going to do what I need it to do?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2017)

Get your head sorted before spending money on things like this


----------



## souljacker (Nov 17, 2017)

It's a while since I had a dual sim phone but IIRC, the phone will use one sim for data/phone calls and the other one will just do calls and very basic data but that sounds like sort of what you want? The Oneplus5 comes as dual sim but its a lot more than the nokia you mentioned. 

Either way, whatever you get, make sure it has wifi then you don't have to care for most of the time which sim it's using for data.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2017)

souljacker said:


> ...
> 
> Either way, whatever you get, make sure it has wifi then you don't have to care for most of the time which sim it's using for data.



I only really need the phone for receiving calls, and making a few calls, or sending an occasional photo. WiFi would be a big bonus mind.

As an aside...

MMS - dead, or still possibly going to become something?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2017)

OK. Pick holes in this...

Motorola Moto G5 4G 16+2 Dual Sim Dourado


----------



## JimW (Nov 17, 2017)

Doing this right now on a Xiaomi 4 ETA Redmi4x, uk giffgaff number and China Mobile one.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 17, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> OK. Pick holes in this...
> 
> Motorola Moto G5 4G 16+2 Dual Sim Dourado



Looks perfect for what you need.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 17, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> MMS - dead, or still possibly going to become something?



Seriously? whatsapp or just emailing attachments is how I send pics or any other type of file to another phone. The only time I've sent (or received) an MMS in the last 5 years is by accident.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Looks perfect for what you need.



OK. That's One vote for the Moto G5 4G.

My only reservation is battery life. I would like more. Wouldn't we all?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Seriously? whatsapp or just emailing attachments is how I send pics or any other type of file to another phone. The only time I've sent (or received) an MMS in the last 5 years is by accident.



It was very much looking like a service to be abused anyway. I was just curious.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 17, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> My only reservation is battery life. I would like more. Wouldn't we all?



With your skills, I'm sure you can blag a power socket or USB port when you need one.


----------



## JimW (Nov 17, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> OK. That's One vote for the Moto G5 4G.
> 
> My only reservation is battery life. I would like more. Wouldn't we all?


This Redmi lasts two days on a charge and I meant to say the system lets you select which SIM (or both) is used for calls or data, and you can even use one SIM for a particular contact. That might be all Android phones now though, first one I've had with these features.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2017)

JimW said:


> This Redmi lasts two days on a charge...



I'm used to charging my Samsung prehistoric to be good for Two weeks 

Are these days/weeks gone?


----------



## JimW (Nov 17, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm used to charging my Samsung prehistoric to be good for Two weeks
> 
> Are these days/weeks gone?


I'm a bit new to smartphones but understand anything over 24 hours is good if you're using mobile data.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2017)

JimW said:


> I'm a bit new to smartphones but understand anything over 24 hours is good if you're using mobile data.



Bugger.

I'm back to the Nokia 220 option then.


----------



## JimW (Nov 17, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Bugger.
> 
> I'm back to the Nokia 220 option then.


Wouldn't take my word on it!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 18, 2017)

Took an hour out to visit all the little independents selling imports and ebays. What a fucking choice! If you are not into brands, there are buckets full to choose from. This is where every penny is going these days.

I am not into brands, but Samsung have always treated me well, and this little pup is just €99.

Samsung Galaxy J1 (2016) - Full phone specifications

Fresh from Bangladesh.

I am tempted here. I guess it is all old Samsung components in a new(ish) package, but that would be good enough.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 18, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> OK. That's One vote for the Moto G5 4G.
> 
> My only reservation is battery life. I would like more. Wouldn't we all?



Get a powerbank. You should be able to get a good few charges with a decent one. Being somewhat actually sunny you could use it in conjunction with a solar panel.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 12, 2017)

Any chance anyone can get their heads around this...

I have finally got my Samsung J1 Prime out of the box and running. Initially I installed my Portuguese SIM, and everything worked fine. I then tried installing my Spanish SIM also, and the auto time/date didn't work, and the phone states it is reading my Portuguese SIM for emergency calls only. However, I can call, or text to check my balance (which is currently healthy on both SIM cards), but I can't use the phone normally.

I have tried reverting to just using one SIM, but get the same 'Lyca mobile, emergency calls only' message.

Lost on this one 

Do you think I should go back to the phone shop, or try asking the service providers?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 12, 2017)

Have you tried reading the manual?


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 12, 2017)

Or switching it off and on again?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes, yes, yes.

I can't find the full manual (printed was just basic start-up instructions). I have turned all options I can find to 'automatic'. It should read my Lyca Mobile SIM (Portugal) by default (which it does, but states 'emergency calls only'), and automatically read the Lebara SIM (Spain) when someone calls me on that number.

Both cards are reading. All contacts have been migrated into a single list, but I can't actually use the phone.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 12, 2017)

http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/c...2803/SM-J100_UM_Kitkat_Eng_Rev.1.0_150112.pdf

I’d suggest putting the sims in another phone to rule out the operators. Then you’ll know if it’s a problem with the network or the phone.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 12, 2017)

cybershot said:


> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/c...2803/SM-J100_UM_Kitkat_Eng_Rev.1.0_150112.pdf
> 
> I’d suggest putting the sims in another phone to rule out the operators. Then you’ll know if it’s a problem with the network or the phone.



New Lyca SIM works fine in my old phone. The Spanish SIM can't find an operator to allow roaming. Really want to keep the number, so I'm hoping the service provider offers a solution. Not sure if I can even receive calls - I'll ask someone to call me.

I'm pretty sure it worked fine initially (with just the single SIM), so suspect it is a software issue with the phone. When I put the first SIM in the time and date formatted automatically. When I put the Spanish SIM in (different time zone) it didn't. I am thinking this is the issue. However, if I revert to just using the phone with my Portuguese SIM, it doesn't work as it did when I started the first time.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 12, 2017)

Right. I'm getting there 

If I leave both SIMs in the phone and turn the Spanish one off, I can use my phone normally as a local, Portuguese prepay. The phone is now showing icons for 'roaming', and 'home'. However, the time on the 'roaming' icon is the same as the 'home' icon. I can't find anything in the SIM manager to set a different time zone for the 'roaming' (Spanish SIM), but guess this is causing the problem. Perhaps if I get a bus to Spain and reset everything there...


----------



## cybershot (Dec 12, 2017)

Is it possible the Spanish sim doesn't allow roaming hence it's not picking up a network.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 12, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Is it possible the Spanish sim doesn't allow roaming hence it's not picking up a network.



I'm currently having a very bizarre conversation with Lebara staff on a texting basis. They are asking me to confirm my nationality before answering my questions???


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 12, 2017)

Fucking hell. This is so obviously an auto-generated response from a robot. I ain't getting anywhere near a real person and an answer.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh blimey!

_*" I have activated the Roaming on your account from my side. I request you to please restart your handset and the service will start working."*_

Is this for real I wonder?

Let's see what happens.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 12, 2017)

Fuck me sideways. Sorted!


----------



## cybershot (Dec 12, 2017)

Whoop Whoop, I was right.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 12, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Oh blimey!
> 
> _*" I have activated the Roaming on your account from my side. I request you to please restart your handset and the service will start working."*_
> 
> ...


Whenever your operator changes settings they will ask you to reboot. In my experience, you don't need to but if it didn't work, that's the first thing they'll ask you to do so you may as well.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 12, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Whoop Whoop, I was right.



Well, yeah. Congratulations and all, but I doubt you would have got there without my help


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 12, 2017)

Bloody hell. All those text messages I thought I had sent during the past Three months are now piling into peoples inboxes. I can't remember what the fuck I wrote never mind where I was and what was happening.


----------

